# Panguitch Lake and Yankee Meadow



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yankee is still completely iced over but it won't be long, ice is about 1/2 inch thick to 10 to 12 feet from shore then there is thick ice, we didn't try it.

We went up to Panguitch and it is starting to ice off. I didn't catch anything trying a variety of flies and spinners, my friend caught a few on bait.

This was Saturday the 28th, DWR was out in force, saw them ticket a fly fisherman just after they checked us.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

How was the road up too Yankee?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great update, thanks!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> How was the road up too Yankee?


Early in the morning while it was frozen it wasn't too bad, went up in 4 wheel drive with no problems, it would be a little messy when it warmed up and the road thawed, ok to drive just passed all the rocks to protect the shore by the road but after that there were some bigger drifts you wouldn't want to try driving over but some ATV's had gone on through those.

I would want chains if going up later in the day when the road had thawed but it would be hard on the road, going up when it was frozen was ok and I wouldn't worry too much coming down after it thawed. There was quite a bit of snow on the road close to the lake going up from the camp ground turn off to the lake but a lot of traffic had gone through it and made deep ruts in the drifts.

No problem at all until you got close to the camp ground turn off.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks! Look like I'll wait a bit longer since I'll be using a smaller vehicle.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> Thanks! Look like I'll wait a bit longer since I'll be using a smaller vehicle.


Good choice, the ruts in the snow on the road from the campground to the lake were full sized pickup width and about a foot deep.


----------

